# Ruth Moschner RTL Chartshow Request



## c3po (19 Aug. 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand ein paar Caps von Ruth Moschner aus der letzten RTL Chartshow (italo Hits) ? 

Danke


----------



## SabberOpi (19 Aug. 2009)

Requests bitte erst ab 20 Beiträgen!!


----------

